# Colonscopy -



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, so there is a chance I may need to have a colonscopy to check things out. I had some inflammation in my stomach that I found out through a blood test.I read about people that have them - everything looks good. Yeah, that's got to make you feel better in many ways. At least you've ruled out some things. But then it just leaves you unexplained about why you feel the way you do. If there is something wrong, then you worry because you've got to fix it. It could be bad, it could be fixable.I guess I'm just really nervous about finding out what's wrong. I have a friend that has been diagonised with Breast Cancer, my father had a stroke earlier this year, and I guess I'm just feeling that the worse will come my way. Even though I know it's not the best way to think, I just feel scared.


----------

